# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Ηλεκτροκολληση inverter imperia smart 1000

## V@silis95

Γεια σας, ενας γνωστος μου εχει την imperia smart 1000 και μου ειπε οτι ξαφνικα σταματησε να λειτουργει. 
Εχθες το βραδυ την ανοιξα, δεν ειδα οπτικα κατι μαυρισμενο-καμμενο.Την συνδεσα στην πριζα και πατησα το ON, 
Ακουσα το ρελε να οπλιζει και αρχισε να γυρναει ο ανεμιστηρας κανονικα. Αναψε και το πρασινο led που εχει στην προσοψη. Εβαλα ηλεκτροδιο στην τσιμπιδα και το ακουμπισα στο σωμα αλλα τιποτα...νεκρο.
Μολις παω σπιτι θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες απο την πλακετα μηπως βγαλουμε ακρη.

----------


## chipakos-original

Κλασική περίπτωση βλάβης. Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά SMART 1000------230v 10-80A 2mm ηλεκτρόδιο max 2.5 mm ηλεκτρόδιο αξία 146,25 €

----------


## V@silis95

Εφοσον φερνει ταση στο τροφοδοτικο, οπλιζει το ρελε, και λειτουργει ο ανεμιστηρας που να κινηθω ξερει κανεις να μου πει ;
Επισης  ο πυκνωτης ( ο κοκκινος ο μεγαλος ) εχει ταση. ( τον βραχυκυκλωσα πριν  πιασω την πλακετα στα χερια μου και ηταν φορτισμενος, εκανε τσαφ )
20170306_201534.jpg20170306_202314.jpg20170306_202559.jpg20170306_202346.jpg20170306_201847.jpg

----------


## V@silis95

20170306_201831.jpg20170306_202406.jpg20170306_202419.jpg

----------


## geochal

> 20170306_201831.jpg20170306_202406.jpg20170306_202419.jpg


Ξεκίνα απο την έξοδο, τρανσίστορ εξόδου δίοδος εν συνεχεία έλεγχος του θερμοδιακόπτη και τελικά το swpm, πιστεύω ότι κάπου εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## nyannaco

Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται ψημένη η κάτω μεριά στην περιοχή ισχύος, με ούτε μία κόλληση να μην έχει μείνει ακέραια; Και οι πίστες βρασμένες και κατσαρωμένες, ή πάλι με γελάει η φωτογραφία;

----------


## V@silis95

20170306_202605.jpg20170307_162742.jpg
Οντως η πισω μερια τις πλακετας είναι κάπως... εχει φύγει το πράσινο αυτό στρώμα. ( σαν βερνικι μονοτικο ;  :Confused1:  ) 
Την διοδο BYV52PI-200 της εξόδου την μέτρησα με πολύμετρο... καλη ειναι δηλαδη συμφωνα με το σχεδιο που εχει πανω της απο τα ακρα προς το κεντρο σφυριζε το πολυμετρο.
Τα Mosfet μπορώ να τα τσεκάρω με πολύμετρο ; [URL="http://www.vishay.com/docs/91233/91233.pdf"]http://www.vishay.com/docs/91233/91233.pdf
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι όταν την είχα στην πρίζα ή επανω ψύκτρα είχε διαρροή. Άναβε το δοκιμαστικο, ενώ στις άλλες 2 τίποτα.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> 20170306_202605.jpg20170307_162742.jpg
> Οντως η πισω μερια τις πλακετας είναι κάπως... εχει φύγει το πράσινο αυτό στρώμα. ( σαν βερνικι μονοτικο ;  ) 
> Την διοδο BYV52PI-200 της εξόδου την μέτρησα με πολύμετρο... καλη ειναι δηλαδη συμφωνα με το σχεδιο που εχει πανω της απο τα ακρα προς το κεντρο σφυριζε το πολυμετρο.
> Τα Mosfet μπορώ να τα τσεκάρω με πολύμετρο ; [URL="http://www.vishay.com/docs/91233/91233.pdf"]http://www.vishay.com/docs/91233/91233.pdf
> Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι όταν την είχα στην πρίζα ή επανω ψύκτρα είχε διαρροή. Άναβε το δοκιμαστικο, ενώ στις άλλες 2 τίποτα.


Εκανα εγω ενα τεστ σε ενα λειτουργικο IRFP460 που ειχα και η διαδικασια που θα κανεις ειναι η εξης. Δεν παει οπως τα κλασσικα απλα μοσφετ καθως ενεργοποιειται δυσκολα.

Θα βαλεις το πολυμετρο στη μετρηση διοδου. Θα ακουμπησεις το αρνητικο probe στο μεσαιο ποδι (drain) και το θετικο στο δεξιο source. Εδω θα σου βγαλει μια πτωση τασης, ουτε ανοιχτοκυκλωμα ουτε βραχυκυκλωμα. Ακολουθως και χωρις να αφαιρεσεις το αρνητικο probe του πολυμετρου απο το μεσαιο ποδι ακουμπα το θετικο probe στο αριστερο ποδι GATE του μοσφετ για 2-3 δευτερολεπτα και αμεσως επανεφερε το θετικο probe παλι στο source. θα πρεπει τωρα να μετρησεις λιγοτερη πτωση τασης κατα 0.05-0.2 βολτ σε σχεση με την προηγουμενη.
Σε αυτη τη φαση κρατωντας το θετικο probe στο δεξι ποδι του μοσφετ (source) ακουμπα το αρνητικο probe στο gate και αμεσως επανεφερε το στο μεσαιο ποδι. Η πτωση τασης θα πρεπει να επανερθει στην αρχικη που μετρησες.

Αν δεις τετοια συμπεριφορα το μοσφετ ειναι μαλλον σωστο.

----------


## V@silis95

> Εκανα εγω ενα τεστ σε ενα λειτουργικο IRFP460 που ειχα και η διαδικασια που θα κανεις ειναι η εξης. Δεν παει οπως τα κλασσικα απλα μοσφετ καθως ενεργοποιειται δυσκολα.
> 
> Θα βαλεις το πολυμετρο στη μετρηση διοδου. Θα ακουμπησεις το αρνητικο probe στο μεσαιο ποδι (drain) και το θετικο στο δεξιο source. Εδω θα σου βγαλει μια πτωση τασης, ουτε ανοιχτοκυκλωμα ουτε βραχυκυκλωμα. Ακολουθως και χωρις να αφαιρεσεις το αρνητικο probe του πολυμετρου απο το μεσαιο ποδι ακουμπα το θετικο probe στο αριστερο ποδι GATE του μοσφετ για 2-3 δευτερολεπτα και αμεσως επανεφερε το θετικο probe παλι στο source. θα πρεπει τωρα να μετρησεις λιγοτερη πτωση τασης κατα 0.05-0.2 βολτ σε σχεση με την προηγουμενη.
> Σε αυτη τη φαση κρατωντας το θετικο probe στο δεξι ποδι του μοσφετ (source) ακουμπα το αρνητικο probe στο gate και αμεσως επανεφερε το στο μεσαιο ποδι. Η πτωση τασης θα πρεπει να επανερθει στην αρχικη που μετρησες.
> 
> Αν δεις τετοια συμπεριφορα το μοσφετ ειναι μαλλον σωστο.


Ευχαριστώ θα τα τσεκαρω αυριο με τον τροπο που ειπες !

Σήμερα την εβαλα στην πρίζα να δω τον πυκνωτη της, ειχε 312 V τάση. ( δεν εχω καπασιτομετρο να εβλεπα την χωρητικότητα του )  :Tongue: 
Παρατηρησα ομως τα εξης : 
1:
Καθως γυρνουσα το ποντεσιομετρο στο τερμα λιγο πριν τερματισει ακουσα ενα σφυριγμα σαν coil whine, συνεχισα να γυριζω το ποντεσιομετρο και εγινε πιο εντονος ο ηχος.
Δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω απο που ακριβώς ειναι ο θορυβος αλλα νομιζω πως ειναι απο τα mosfet ή καποιο πηνιο εκει γυρω.
 2:
Οσο ήταν στην πρίζα οι ψυκτρες ζεστάθηκαν αρκετα ειδικα οι 2-3 ( βλεπε φωτο ), σε αντιθεση με την 1 που ηταν χλιαρη. 
Λίγο περιεργο αυτο  :Huh: 
3: 
Βραχυκυκλωσα τις εξοδους ( τσιμπιδα με σωμα ) με 1 λεπτο συρμα, ειδα οτι σπινθιριζε αλλα δεν το ελλιωνε οσο και αν πειραζα το ποντεσιομετρο. 
Εβαλα αμπερομετρο και ειδα οτι εβγαζε 1,5 A και οσο γυριζα το ποντεσιομετρο ανεβηκε στα 2,5 μετα απο εκει αρχισε να σφυριζει κατι στην πλακετα και εδωσε max 3 A 
20170306_202314.jpg

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Σφυριγμα σε πηνιο κατι μου λεει τι ειναι υψισυχνο και ειναι μια φυσικη ενδειξη οτι λειτουργει η παλμοτροφοδοτηση παντως.

----------


## V@silis95

> Σφυριγμα σε πηνιο κατι μου λεει τι ειναι υψισυχνο και ειναι μια φυσικη ενδειξη οτι λειτουργει η παλμοτροφοδοτηση παντως.



Ακριβως ενας υψισυχνος θορυβος....Πρωτη φορα ανοιγω ηλεκτροκολληση inverter, αυτος μου την εδωσε μου ειπε πηγε και σε αλλους αλλα κανεις δεν ασχολειτε...ακομα και απο το μαγαζι που την πηρε του ειπαν οτι δεν αξιζει. Ετσι ηρθε στα χερια μου μπας και βρω τι εχει αλλα δεν το βλεπω χαχαχα

----------

